# 'dreckige Texturen'



## p1erre (6. Januar 2002)

Schönen guten Abend/Morgen.

Ich bin nunmehr seit knapp 1,5 Jahren auf der Suche, und langsam mag ich nicht mehr. Ich suche ein Tutorial bzw. jemanden der weiß, wie ich folgende Texturen (oder einfach die dreckige Überlagerung) machen kann, folgende Seiten benutzen diese:

http://www.newworld.com (background)
http://www.cached.net (logo/banner/menü_bg)
http://web.archive.org/web/20010516234434/quake.xsreality.com (logo)

Ich wäre mehr als dankbar, wenn jemand weiß wie ich gezielt und ungezielt Flecken, Knicke und sonstige "schmutzigen" Sachen machen kann, die dann, wenns geht, genau so aussehen.

Bin langsam am Ende meiner Nerven, das ich den Scheiss nicht finde. Ich hab alles mögliche versucht, mit random-clouds und Kontrastveränderung, etc, bla bla ... ich hab jede Photoshop Funktion kombiniert glaube ich, nix :/

Bin entweder zu blöd oder is doch was komplexer. Leider können/wollen mir die Webmaster dieser Seiten nicht helfen, keine Zeit oder zu hochnäsig ...


----------



## p1erre (6. Januar 2002)

Könnte das evtl. ein passendes sein:

http://www.stridingstudio.com/tutorials/grungedust.html


? Wenn ja, kann mir das jemand in die deutsche Version übersetzen (auch photoshop) ich bin in der Sache bisschen begriffstutzig.

Danke im vorraus, p1erre


----------



## Shiivva (6. Januar 2002)

Hm, eigentlich ziemlich verständlich...

Filter>Render>Clouds --> Wolken

Add noise to the background (Filter>Noise>Add Noise). Use these settings:

Amount: 32, Uniform, Check Monochromatic.

--> Störungen hinzufügen



4. Now apply the emboss filter (Filter>Stylize>Emboss) and use these settings:

Angle: 135, Height: 10, Amount: 100%

--> Relief


5. After you apply the emboss filter, you'll need to fade it (Filter>Fade Emboss), then select lighten as your mode.

--> Filter verblassen (bei Photoshop 6 findet sich das nicht unter den Filtern...)

6. Duplicate the background (Layer>Duplicate Layer). On the background copy, apply palette knife filter (Filter>Artistic>Palette Knife), use the following settings:

Stroke Size: 25, Stroke Detail: 3, Stroke Softness: 0

--> Malmesser

Next, change the opacity to 70% and merge down with the background layer (Layer>Merge Down) or (CTRL + E)

--> Ebenen verschmelzen mit Strg+E


7. On the merged background layer, your the color range feature (Select>Color Range). This will bring up a window. You will see drop box that says select. Click and select the option highlights and press OK. This will create a selection as seen below.

--> Auswahl --> Farbbereich auswählen


8. Make a new layer (Layer>New>Layer) and fill that selection with black on the new layer. To fill the selection, select the paintbucket tool and click inside the selection, but make sure to your foreground color is black.

paintbucket = Farbeimer


----------



## moth (6. Januar 2002)

also ich kann dir nicht sagen wies geht, nicht wirklich.
aber hier gibt es doch einen bereich der sich "photoshop tutorials" nennt! da wird das erklärt, von shiver wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...
hört sich alles gut und logisch an, hat bei mir nicht geklappt, aber wohl nur weil ich kein gescheites bild hatte um den "dreck" zu machen!!

also, guck einfach mal nach!
Cya


----------



## p1erre (6. Januar 2002)

Dann werd ich mich mal an der Übersetzung versuchen  Mal gucken was dabei rauskommt ...


----------



## p1erre (6. Januar 2002)

Ich bekomsm leider nicht hin, wie ich's gern hätte. Wüsste denn jemand ein Tutorial sowas zu machen, wo es aber auch geht?


----------



## Shiivva (6. Januar 2002)

an welcher Stelle bleibst Du denn hängen?
Was klappt nicht?


----------



## Shiivva (6. Januar 2002)

ist eigentlich ziemlich verständlich...

siehe:


----------



## p1erre (6. Januar 2002)

bei mir krieg ich keine flächen hin, immer nur so kleine pisselpixel die nix taugen als flecken :/


----------



## Shiivva (6. Januar 2002)

hm, würde dir ja helfen...denn das oben genannte Tut ist eins der einfacheren...

soll heissen: ich glaube, Du machst da irgendwas falsch. Denn wenn man es befolgt wie angegeben, klappts ja.

Wie gehst Du denn vor?


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (6. Januar 2002)

> 5. After you apply the emboss filter, you'll need to fade it (Filter>Fade Emboss), then select lighten as your mode.
> 
> --> Filter verblassen (bei Photoshop 6 findet sich das nicht unter den Filtern...)



Und wo findet sich der  ... hab das nämlich auch mal
versucht und hab das nirgendswo gefunden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## nanda (6. Januar 2002)

@JuRrAsStOiL

ps 6.0: bearbeiten > verblassen (shift+ctrl+f)


----------



## Firehawk (7. Januar 2002)

@Shiivva
Klasse Tut!
Nach 6. könnte man aber auch noch einfacher vorgehen.

a) Tonwertkorrektur (wohl der schnellste und effektivste Weg)
b) Gradientskurven
c) Helligkeit / Kontrast
d) Verlaufsumsetzung

Halt die meisten Einstellungsebenen. Dem Experimentierdrang sind keine Grenzen gesetzt


----------



## p1erre (7. Januar 2002)

Ich werd mich gleich nochmal dran versuchen, hab glaub den Fehler gefunde (#666666 & #000000 als farben für wolken) - #666666 & #444444 währen wohl besser


----------

